# Hi I'm sorta new too :)



## liquidstar (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey everyone. I just discovered this little section of Specktra so I decided to introduce myself. I'm not sure what to say.soo..my name is Jennifer, I'm 21 and I'm from Orlando, FL. I've been wearing MAC for several years but mostly just foundations until about a year and a half ago. I'm also a member of the lj mac community which is where I heard of this site. Right after I graduated highschool I went to school for skin care and got my license then went straight from there to college (FGCU, VCC, and now finally UCF) for business. My goal is to be a makeup artist but I think once I graduate college I want to work on the corporate side of makeup/skin care. Ok that's all.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2006)

hey jennifer!


----------



## juli (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)

Jennifer!


----------



## liquidstar (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Jennifer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 29, 2006)

to Specktra!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 29, 2006)




----------

